# Best beer with pork



## bhambrewer

A few years ago I sat down with friends, beer, and BBQ pork. We wanted to work out what was the best beer to pair with BBQ pork. We tried out American Pale Ale, IPA, stouts, and Doppelbock.

The conclusion we came to - including the hard core hopheads - was that Doppelbock is the best beer to pair with pork in pretty much any of its forms. Look for brands such as Celebrator, Optimator, Salvator, and other beers whose name ends in -ator.

Enjoy!


----------



## chef jimmyj

I could see your point and choice made. I tend to go more Light, Refreshing and Local. STRAUB Brewery, since 1872, is just 20 minutes away and has some great products. Their Amber Lager is fabulous and available year round but their Oktoberfest Marzen , Jul thru Nov, is what I enjoy the most...JJ


----------



## gmc2003

Well I enjoy a well chilled PRB or Narragansett with pork, but not everyone can live up to my standards. 

Chris


----------



## BandCollector

Lately I have grown partial to Becks with just about everything.  



 chef jimmyj
 . . .Straub has been a staple of mine for many years.  Great beer and good for you too!

John


----------



## zwiller

Makes sense and while it is no exact science, in general, stronger flavored beers like IPA pair better with milder food and vice versa.  Cue is pretty strong flavored and that explains why it even works well with "lite" beers.   Also, those doppels might be not be as strong flavored as IPA per se but have some prominent malt notes and are sweetish and those will play well with pork.  For me, beer is somewhat seasonal and I don't pair with food.  Almost time for snakebites which are half hard cider, half lager.


----------



## SmokinAl

After 2 or 3 beers who cares!
Especially since I usually put a shot or two of vodka in my beer.
Al


----------



## Winterrider

Dos equis  or Rolling Rock goes with everything, even as much as a PBJ


----------



## SlickRockStones

May I suggest Natty Ice tallboys with a 5.9% alcohol rating and $4.98 a sixer  at Walmart. Quite robust, it pairs well with the emitted tones of Stevie Ray Vaughan and Derek Trucks.


----------



## BigW.

Free


----------



## PPG1

Winterrider said:


> Dos equis  or Rolling Rock goes with everything, even as much as a PBJ


Iced chilled bottles of Rolling Rock all day long!


----------



## ozzz

Moosehead Lager goes good with everything.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy

This is a tough one, but I’m going with a red ale.


----------



## Lonzinomaker

The one that is in front of me at the time I'm eating is the best.


----------



## noboundaries

I've never been one to concern myself with pairings. The closest I get is red wine with beef, white or rose with chicken/fish, and my favorite beers (Porters or Hefs) with whatever fits my mood when there's something to eat on the table.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy

chef jimmyj said:


> I could see your point and choice made. I tend to go more Light, Refreshing and Local. STRAUB Brewery, since 1872, is just 20 minutes away and has some great products. Their Amber Lager is fabulous and available year round but their Oktoberfest Marzen , Jul thru Nov, is what I enjoy the most...JJ



Their Amber Lager is tasty. Haven’t tried the Oktoberfest, but I’ll take your word for it.


----------



## PPG1

noboundaries said:


> I've never been one to concern myself with pairings. The closest I get is red wine with beef, white or rose with chicken/fish, and my favorite beers (Porters or Hefs) with whatever fits my mood when there's something to eat on the table.


I agree I never concern with pairings.  Jack Daniels goes with everything!


----------



## chef jimmyj

Central PA Cowboy said:


> Their Amber Lager is tasty. Haven’t tried the Oktoberfest, but I’ll take your word for it.



It's available now until Nov. Try it...JJ


----------



## bdawg

Aacht Schlenkerla Rauchbier Marzen.

It's a beechwood smoked Oktoberfest/Marzen beer.  Phenomenal
Pairs so well with BBQ that I often use it in marinades.


----------



## bigfurmn

Best beer with pork...COLD!


----------



## Inscrutable

bigfurmn said:


> Best beer with pork...COLD!


Ding ding ding ... we have a winner. Judges will also accept ‘Yes’ or ‘Any’


----------



## Dangeruss

semi sweet cider


----------



## bhambrewer

Dangeruss said:


> semi sweet cider



Pork and apples are always a good combination


----------



## Millberry

Rye Wiskey goes with ANYTHING!


----------



## bhambrewer

Millberry said:


> Rye Wiskey goes with ANYTHING!



.. except my rye allergy, dammit


----------



## SmokinEdge

If you like flavor,,, Samuel Adams.


----------



## bhambrewer

SmokinEdge said:


> If you like flavor,,, Samuel Adams.



Sam Adams Octoberfest is a damn fine beer.


----------



## bigfurmn

My second vote for best beer with pork... FREE! Incidentally both my votes for beer with pork is also for beer in general. I will drink a Hamms or a Goose Island Bourbon County and everything in between.


----------



## kempshark

Ayinger Celebrator is an awesome beer.....paired with food or not.....I’m primarily a stout and sour beer drinker, but love bocks, doppelbocks and such as well


----------



## Berettaclayshooter

I prefer lagers with barbecue, they don't over power the food.  IPAs are good with spicy foods, a stout or porter with beef dishes over winter can be good.  Not a fan of hefewisen, don't care for the yeast.


----------



## Russell911

SlickRockStones said:


> May I suggest Natty Ice tallboys with a 5.9% alcohol rating and $4.98 a sixer  at Walmart. Quite robust, it pairs well with the emitted tones of Stevie Ray Vaughan and Derek Trucks.


Great alcohol content and great flavor! Works great with smoked pork loin and coleslaw!


----------



## mr_whipple

chef jimmyj said:


> I could see your point and choice made. I tend to go more Light, Refreshing and Local. STRAUB Brewery, since 1872, is just 20 minutes away and has some great products. Their Amber Lager is fabulous and available year round but their Oktoberfest Marzen , Jul thru Nov, is what I enjoy the most...JJ


Just reading thru some old threads and came across this.   My mother's maiden name was Straub, and she told us years ago that she was in fact a shirt tail relation to the Straubs that founded and brewed said beer. True or not I'll never know, but small world. Drink up.


----------



## forktender

bhambrewer said:


> .. except my rye allergy, dammit


Take a Benadryl and have at it!!!


----------



## bhambrewer

forktender said:


> Take a Benadryl and have at it!!!



I wish it were that easy. Food allergies are risky.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker

A&W is still my favorite brand in a can.

G


----------

